# whats the most exotic pleco i can get?



## maluskeeter (Sep 20, 2008)

i have a 55 gallon tank..and im lookin for a pleco (that wont get too big) but has very vibrant colors...i dont want the normal black lookin ones...i currently have 1 labradorchromis yellow cichlid and 1 kenyi cichlid


----------



## DeadFishFloating (Oct 9, 2007)

This one.

Oops, just noticed you keep Africans. Forget it, most fancy plecos can't stand the hard, higher PH levels in most African cichlid tanks.

But if you had a SA tank, you could have one of these...
http://s224.photobucket.com/albums/dd10 ... anaque.jpg


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2008)

Albino bristlenose plecos have a nice gold color.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Mbuna have a reputation of killing plecos (by eating their eyes). Bristlenose have a good chance if introduced when at the same time as other tank inhabitants when all are young.

If you are not looking for algae clean up but just a cool bottom dweller, go with a group of Synodontis instead...I love my Lucipinnis or Multipunctatus.


----------



## chapman76 (Jun 30, 2004)

I keep a 11" para pleco (L075 I believe) in with some haps. He/She is great and never had a problem.


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

I keep 2 Plecos in mine the photo is a Royal Pleaco with my Africans with ph 7.6 and they all do fine My Cichlids never touch them. Been a year and no problems.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

fishnmaine, you have royal plecos in with kenyi and they are fine? Were they all added at once as juvies?


----------



## fishnmaine (May 29, 2008)

The kenyi's don't bother them at all.......And they were not Juvies.....Of course the pleco is about 6in long they stay away from him.


----------



## bwah (Apr 13, 2008)

a couple of my lfs have sailfin plecos with their africans.. ph 8
they say they have no problems... these are big pleco's tho
i currently have a juvi in my little tank.. waiting for it to grow before i put it in my main tank
previously had a common pleco juvi that was mauled to death by my africans so im letting this one grow up a bit first


----------

